# My pet pigeon Petey



## aroberts705 (Aug 15, 2011)

I rescued my pigeon Petey in May when I found him abandoned behind my work. It appeared his parents had been killed by a dumpster. I am not sure how old he was at the time or if he really is a "he", but he was still yellow and fairly big. He has grown into a handsome bird and I love him to death. I have never had a pigeon and am still sort of confused at some of the things he does and if they are normal or not. He has a coo that sounds like "coo COO" and he sounds annoyed. He makes that noise when someone tries to touch him. He also will fan out his tail and charge at your feet when he is on the ground. He also has started making more of a lower coo and he gets down low to the ground and nuzzles my hand. I believe that he is happy at that time. He also makes this short kind of noise that he makes at random times. so I am not sure what that means. If I make it back he will continue to do it, almost like he is trying to communicate with me. He has taken to me very much and will only let me touch him and hold him. He is not very fond of other people and will make his annoyed coo and bite if you get too close. His favourite spot is on my shoulder, where he will happily curl up and watch TV. 
I am also unsure of the fact that he is still getting lots of new feathers and losing a bunch as well. Is this normal? It also looks quite painful because i can see them all poking through his skin. 
Petey has become a part of the family and enjoys the company of our two dogs. He will often to go for walks with us and insists on walking rather than flying. Me and my mom think he thinks he is a dog now. It is quite cute though to see him walking between the dogs, running to keep up with his little legs. My mom thinks he needs a mate really bad, but he will not leave home. I let him out most of the day and he stays very close. He also thinks he should be inside at all times, sitting on the couch with me. 
I am unsure whether I should try and set him free or if he is happy here with me. I want to do what is best for Petey. 
Here are a couple pictures of Petey. The young one is the day I found him. The other of him and the dogs. And the last one of him sitting on me outside.
Thank you in advance for any advice or comments you may have. They are greatly appreciated


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwww, His so cute. 
I'm so glad you took him in, Pigeons make awesome pets along side dogs. 

Its completey normal for your pigeon to Coo around you or anyone else, Some pigeons Coo because they want a Mate. He looks very healthy and happy. 

does he continuously lose feathers? Pigeons go through a Moulting process which is when they beginning losing their old feathers and start growing new ones. Your pigeon may have been dropping his baby feathers to grow new ones, That is very normal for your pigeon. 

My pigeons go through a moulting process every year, They lose all their old feathers and grow new ones. You can help your Pigeon moult without being irritated by the itchiness by either gently scratching the moulted part or allow the pigeon to bath twice or three times a week. 


Your pigeon now thinks your his Parent, You have created a strong bond between you and him and he will follow you wherever you go. Since you took care of this pigeon, He may not be able to take care of himself out in the wild...He now depends on you to feed him and play with him. If you can no longer take care of him, find him a new home were someone can take him in. 


My own advice for you is, place him on your shoulder when you go walking with your dogs, he can become tired if he chooses to walk long distances.  

Please take good care of him, His so cute. 

-Pige0nL0ver


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually...I wouldn't recommend you take him outside at all unless he is caged. We have had people post here, that have lost their pigeon...had them plucked right off their shoulder by a hawk and they were helpless to do anything. One woman watched in horror as the hawk flew off, her pigeon clutched in his claws and the pigeons leash hanging down and out of her reach.
Also, I single pigeon outside, is an easy target for a predator, on your shoulder or not.
I would just hate for you to suffer a loss of your precious little guy.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

Charis said:


> Actually...I wouldn't recommend you take him outside at all unless he is caged. We have had people post here, that have lost their pigeon...had them plucked right off their shoulder by a hawk and they were helpless to do anything. One woman watched in horror as the hawk flew off, her pigeon clutched in his claws and the pigeons leash hanging down and out of her reach.
> Also, I single pigeon outside, is an easy target for a predator, on your shoulder or not.
> I would just hate for you to suffer a loss of your precious little guy.


Thank you for writing that. I was going to mention it earlier but i forgot. haha. 

Thank you again.


----------



## aroberts705 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your advice. I had never thought of that possibility. Normally when I am home i leave the garage door open and he can come and go as he pleases. It is very good advice to consider.


----------



## Pige0nL0ver (Mar 4, 2010)

aroberts705 said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. I had never thought of that possibility. Normally when I am home i leave the garage door open and he can come and go as he pleases. It is very good advice to consider.


You shouldn't worry at all if you live in an area were there are no hawks, Eagles, Owls and raccoons and as long as your pigeon reacts quickly when he spots a cat or a dog, He is pretty much safe. 

I live in an area were there are no predators whatsoever. I live in an apartment and i can release my pigeons without worrying that they might get caught. Myna birds are the only annoying birds here but their not a big problem.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a feeling that lower coo and squatting nuzzle means he thinks YOU are his mate! 

I have an avian mate too... she sits on a nest for me, and keeps wondering why I won't get in the nest too. I get the squat-and-coo routine when snuggling quite often, and she sticks her beak between my fingers and "kisses" me -- shakes her head and regurgitates a little -- that's pigeon mating behavior. She gets jealous when I play with my other tame pij... who also claims ownership rights over me... it's ridiculous  


My male does the fantail-charge thing.... he loves to attack anything that moves, including the vacuum cleaner. He's totally fearless. He shows his affection by gnawing on me. (These are both disabled pigeons, btw.) 

I agree about keeping an eye on the pigeon's safety -- any chance he can live indoors? Seems he is happiest around you!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

minimonkey said:


> I have a feeling that lower coo and squatting nuzzle means he thinks YOU are his mate!
> 
> I have an avian mate too... she sits on a nest for me, and keeps wondering why I won't get in the nest too. I get the squat-and-coo routine when snuggling quite often, and she sticks her beak between my fingers and "kisses" me -- shakes her head and regurgitates a little -- that's pigeon mating behavior. She gets jealous when I play with my other tame pij... who also claims ownership rights over me... it's ridiculous
> 
> ...


I got a hen who thinks I'm her mate, too. She has her nest on top my wardrobe, and expects me to fetch twigs for her and guard the (plastic) eggs while she goes about her business of eating, drinking and bathing. I get woken up at first light so she can leave the room and wander off to the lounge to do her morning 'hen poop' in one particular place. Stands by the door waiting for me to open it  Strange thing is that she was not a hand raised bird - took her time before deciding she preferred people to pigeons. In fact, she is very nervous of other pigeons.


----------

